# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Μήπως μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε μία τυποποιησούλα ;

## MAuVE

Τώρα που παίρνουμε μόνιμες IP, μήπως να μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε μία τυποποίηση των εσωτερικών διευθύνσεων του class C.

Πχ : 

α) router ports AA.BB.CC.001, 002, 003, ή εναλλακτικά 100, 101, 102 κ.λ.π.

β) DHCP local clients ....

γ) Static IP local clients ....

δ) Backbone remote clients ....

ε) Dedicated servers FTP, Mail, HTTP κ.λ.π .....

Ετσι γιά να μη βάζει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του (sorry Jason δεν προβλέπεται ψηφοφορία)

----------


## Achille

> Τώρα που παίρνουμε μόνιμες IP, μήπως να μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε μία τυποποίηση των εσωτερικών διευθύνσεων του class C.
> 
> Πχ : 
> 
> α) router ports AA.BB.CC.001, 002, 003, ή εναλλακτικά 100, 101, 102 κ.λ.π.
> 
> β) DHCP local clients ....
> 
> γ) Static IP local clients ....
> ...


Όταν απαντηθεί η αίτησή σου, θα πάρεις και ένα πινακάκι που θα σου λέει πως να χωρίσεις το subnet  ::

----------


## Capvar

Μιας και το αναφέρεις Αχιλλέα εγώ πήρα την απάντηση και μου λέει ότι έχω ένα βασικό subnet 1-63 και τα υπόλοιπα δευτερεύοντα, τα δεύτερα πως θα τα χρησιμοποιήσω και για ποιό λόγο;

----------


## mindfox

Τα υπόλοιπα subnets είναι για τα P2P links που τυχόν δημιουργήσεις, καθώς και για IPs που μπορεί να σου ζητήσουν οι πελάτες σου για περισσότερα του ενός μηχανήματα (π.χ. για άλλους υπολογιστές, κλπ)

----------


## Capvar

Μήπως ξεχνάμε εδώ clients που έχουν 900+ και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αλλο subnet?

Δηλαδή μπορώ να δώσω αυτά τα subnets στον grgs και στον pronidis? Δεν θα πάρουν δικά τους με αίτηση;

----------


## MAuVE

> Μήπως ξεχνάμε εδώ clients που έχουν 900+ και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αλλο subnet?
> 
> Δηλαδή μπορώ να δώσω αυτά τα subnets στον grgs και στον pronidis? ;)





> Όταν απαντηθεί η αίτησή σου, θα πάρεις και ένα πινακάκι που θα σου λέει πως να χωρίσεις το subnet ;)


Το πήρα το πινακάκι και έχω να παρατηρήσω τα εξής :

α) Υπάρχει ακόμη πολύς χώρος για τυποποίηση πχ. 
- fixed addresses για dedicated servers 
- πως "δένουμε" τα εξωτερικά inerfaces (πχ D-Link που όλοι έχουν πλέον από ένα) με την πόρτα στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο που χρησιμεύει γιά gateway 
- κ.λ.π

β) Τα συνολικά 24 subnets μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά πολλά. 
Τώρα που αρχίζουμε να έχουμε πρακτική εμπειρία με το δίκτυο, βλέπουμε ότι αν 4-5 βαρβάτοι πελάτες (που φέρνουν μαζί τους δικούς τους πελάτες και θα χρειαστούν δικό τους subnet) πέσουν σε ένα κόμβο, τον βούλιαξαν.

Ας μας πούν ο Δαμιανός, ο Αλέξανδρος και ο phronidis που έχουν σήμερα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κόμβους με το μεγαλύτερο αριθμό interfaces, που εκτιμούν το όριο κάμψεως αυτό.

γ) Ιδιαίτερα το subnet 18 που αρχίζει από το 200 και έτσι αποκλείει την χρησιμοποίηση του στρογγυλού αυτού αριθμού σε interface μου τη σπάει.

----------


## mindfox

> α) Υπάρχει ακόμη πολύς χώρος για τυποποίηση πχ. 
> - fixed addresses για dedicated servers


Βρε συ Mauve, εδώ μας κατηγόρησαν για μια απλή φόρμα για το Subnet, φαντάζεσαι τι θα γίνει αν αρχίσουμε να σας λέμε και σε ποιές IP θα βάζετε τα services?  ::  

Να παρατηρήσω και να θυμίσω σε πολλούς, ότι η Nodedb έχει ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο, το WiKi. Δεν έχω ψάξει να δω ποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν, αλλά πιστεύω πως έχει αρκετό χώρα για να φτιάξουμε links στα services που παρέχουμε.  ::  




> - πως "δένουμε" τα εξωτερικά inerfaces (πχ D-Link που όλοι έχουν πλέον από ένα) με την πόρτα στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο που χρησιμεύει γιά gateway 
> - κ.λ.π


Για το "δέσιμο" χρειάζονται 2 IP διευθύνσεις από το ίδιο subnet. 1 για το εξωτερικό (wireless interface) και άλλη μια για την κάρτα ethernet. Το gateway στο dlink το αφήνεις κενό, ενώ στην κάρτα δικτύου, ορίζεις τη διεύθυνση του router του AP που συνδέεσαι. Δηλ. ακριβώς όπως γινόταν μέχρι τώρα με τις "μη επίσημες" IPs.  ::  




> ) Τα συνολικά 24 subnets μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά πολλά. 
> Τώρα που αρχίζουμε να έχουμε πρακτική εμπειρία με το δίκτυο, βλέπουμε ότι αν 4-5 βαρβάτοι πελάτες (που φέρνουν μαζί τους δικούς τους πελάτες και θα χρειαστούν δικό τους subnet) πέσουν σε ένα κόμβο, τον βούλιαξαν. 
> 
> γ) Ιδιαίτερα το subnet 18 που αρχίζει από το 200 και έτσι αποκλείει την χρησιμοποίηση του στρογγυλού αυτού αριθμού σε interface μου τη σπάει.



Το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό σου class C φίλε Mauve, είναι καθαρά δικό σου θέμα. 
Η λίστα που ήρθε στα χέρια σου, είναι μια πρόταση από το hostmaster προς όσους χρήστες δεν γνωρίζουν πως να το χωρίσουν. Είναι απλά μια πρόταση.
Αν εσένα δεν σε βολέυει (κι εμένα δεν με πολυβολεύει, για άλλους λόγους) μπορείς να το σπάσεις όπως θέλεις, αρκεί να γνωρίζεις πως πρέπει να αλλάξει το subnet-mask και τις reserved-IPs που θα προκύψουν και δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

----------


## jason

Mauve δεν χρειάζεσαι την τυποποίηση...αυτή είναι για τα ηλεκτρικά κυκλώματα, για να μην παθαίνει ηλεκτροπληξία ο κόσμος...

Εδω, στον κόσμο της πληροφορικής, αν θές να μάθεις τα services ενός μηχανήματος, πατάς...

nmap IP_address

η πληροφορική, είναι η αποθέωση της μη τυποποίησης....ελάχιστα πράματα είναι τυποποιημενα (όπως το tcp/ip π.χ.)

Τα περισσότερα στην πληροφορική προέκυψαν, δεν τυποποιήθηκαν (linux π.χ.)

----------


## MAuVE

> Βρε συ Mauve, εδώ μας κατηγόρησαν για μια απλή φόρμα για το Subnet, φαντάζεσαι τι θα γίνει αν αρχίσουμε να σας λέμε και σε ποιές IP θα βάζετε τα services? 
> Για το "δέσιμο" χρειάζονται 2 IP διευθύνσεις από το ίδιο subnet. 1 για το εξωτερικό (wireless interface) και άλλη μια για την κάρτα ethernet. Το gateway στο dlink το αφήνεις κενό, ενώ στην κάρτα δικτύου, ορίζεις τη διεύθυνση του router του AP που συνδέεσαι. Δηλ. ακριβώς όπως γινόταν μέχρι τώρα με τις "μη επίσημες" IPs. 
> 
> Το πως θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικό σου class C φίλε Mauve, είναι καθαρά δικό σου θέμα. 
> Η λίστα που ήρθε στα χέρια σου, είναι μια πρόταση από το hostmaster προς όσους χρήστες δεν γνωρίζουν πως να το χωρίσουν. Είναι απλά μια πρόταση.
> Αν εσένα δεν σε βολέυει (κι εμένα δεν με πολυβολεύει, για άλλους λόγους) μπορείς να το σπάσεις όπως θέλεις, αρκεί να γνωρίζεις πως πρέπει να αλλάξει το subnet-mask και τις reserved-IPs που θα προκύψουν και δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις.


1) Αυτοί που σας κατηγόρησαν έχουν την "τρέλλα" του open everything
Η δικιά μου "τρέλλα" είναι η τυποποίηση. Ο καθένας με την "τρέλλα" του.
Η πρόσκλησή μου απευθύνεται στους ομοιδεάτες μου.

2) Λέμε λοιπόν γιά το "δεσιμο", ότι η κάρτα δικτύου στην οποία συνδέετε το εξωτερικό interface είναι +1, -1, +10 οτιδήποτε αυτής του εξωτερικού interface. Τούτο, γιατί υπάρχουν κάτι πολύ βολικά interfaces που σου δείχνουν και την IP τους. Ξέροντάς την ξέρεις και τον επόμενο κρίκο της αλυσίδας (τα καλά της τυποποίησης).

3) Καλή η πρόταση αλλά εγώ ζητάω να το πάμε παρακάτω. Οσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε

----------


## MAuVE

> η πληροφορική, είναι η αποθέωση της μη τυποποίησης....ελάχιστα πράματα είναι τυποποιημενα (


Συγχωρείσαι λόγω ηλικίας. 
Στο IBM mainframe του ΕΜΠ που έγραψα το πρώτο μου πρόγραμμα το 1970, η εντολή print έπιανε μία ολόκληρη γραμμή. Επρεπε εκτός από το τι θέλεις να σου κάνει print να του πείς τι σόι ήταν αυτό, με πιά μορφή (format), πόσο χώρο να κρατήσει, που να το τυπώσει και όλα αυτά μέσα σε μία παρένθεση. 
Ενα κόμμα να ξέχναγες σου έβγαζε μία σελίδα:

ERROR......
ERROR.....
EROOR .....
ERROR .....

και την εποχή εκείνη το χαρτί του printer ήταν ακριβό....

----------


## jason

> 1) Αυτοί που σαν κατηγόρησαν έχουν την "τρέλλα" του open everything
> Η δικιά μου "τρέλλα" είναι η τυποποίηση. Ο καθένας με την "τρέλλα" του.
> Η πρόσκλησή μου απευθύνεται στους ομοιδεάτες μου.


οκ οκ....
μην σε δω και βάλεις linux ποτέ έτσι???? αλλιώς έχεις ήδη προδώσει τους ομοιδεάτες σου....
 :: 

Ατίθετα εγώ, αν χρησιμοποιήσω τυποποιμένα προιόντα δεν προδίδω τους ομοιδεάτες μου, αφού για τους μη τυποποημένους επιτρέπεται ΚΑΙ η τυποποίηση....
 :: 

Σου βάζω ένα στοίχημα...κάτσε και σκέψου για ένα μήνα, και φτιάξε την τέλεια τυποποίηση...Και έλα μετά από 5 χρόνια, να δούμε που βρίσκεται η τυποποίηση σου!!!
Do you take this?

----------


## MAuVE

> Σου βάζω ένα στοίχημα...κάτσε και σκέψου για ένα μήνα, και φτιάξε την τέλεια τυποποίηση...Και έλα μετά από 5 χρόνια, να δούμε που βρίσκεται η τυποποίηση σου!!!
> Do you take this?


Μπερδεύεις την "τρέλλα" με τους τρελλούς. Είπα έχω τρέλλα, δεν είπα είμαι τρελλός να βάλω τέτοιο στοίχημα.

Είχα προτείνει τυποποίηση ονομασίας κόμβων και έκανα και το πρώτο βήμα AW1AA. Τώρα κάνοντας scanning βρίσκεις όλες τις δυνατές παραλλαγές :

awmnxxx
awmn-xxx
awmn_xxx
awmnnickname
awmn-nickname
awmn_nickname
awmn_xxx_nickname
nickname-awmn-την ιστορία της ζωής μας

Ο κόσμος ακολούθησε το δικό σου μοντέλο και χωρίς ψηφοφορία

Για να μη θυμηθώ ότι ακόμη οι κόμβοι είναι δεν είναι 50, έχουν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούνται τετραψήφιοι δείκτες awmn_1035 (σε παραπέμπω στην παλαιά θεματική εννότητα http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight= και στα περί εντροπίας)

----------


## jason

> nickname-awmn-την ιστορία της ζωής μας


Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο MAuVΕ...ποιό τυποποιημένο δίκτυο προτιμάς?

1) Το δίκτυο που δίνουμε ότι στοιχείο μας ζητά μια ομάδα (σύλογος) ειδικών (αλλά και ιδιωτών) που μας βοηθούν ( αλλά και ενδεχομένως μας ελέγχουν κιόλας, ή τελος πάντων με αυτό το τρόπο αποκτούν μελλοντικό δικαίωμα ελέγχου, και μελλοντικό εμπορικό δικαίωμα, όπως έχει ήδη συμβεί στο Internet) και με αυτό το τρόπο (δηλαδή με την αποκάλυψη των στοιχείων που αυτοί θέλουν) αποκτάμε δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στο δίκτυο αυτό.

2) Το δίκτυο που δίνουμε τα απολύτως απαραίτητα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται για το κράτος έτσι ώστε να είμαστε νόμιμοι, και δεν δίνουμε κανένα άλλο στοιχείο σε ιδιώτες, εκτός από τα στοιχεία που εμείς επιλέγουμε να δώσουμε και τα στοιχεία που είναι απολύτως απαραίτητα για την λειτουργία του δικτύου, και φυσικά κάνουμε και χρήση του συνταγματικού μας δικαιώματος για απόρητο των τηλεπικοινωνιών.

3) Το δίκτυο που δεν δίνουμε κανένα στοιχείο σε κανέναν, ούτε σε ιδιώτες και συλλόγους, αλλά ούτε και στο κράτος. Σε αυτό το δίκτυο, μόνο τα απαραίτητα για την λειτουργία του δικτύου στοιχεία χρειάζεται να δώσουμε...

Εμένα μου αρέσει το δίκτυο 2, για την ώρα. Εσένα?

----------


## papashark

Φίλε Jason,

Επειδή ώρες ώρες μου την σπας με αυτά που γράφεις, θέλω να σου ζητήσω κάτι που ίσως να είναι δύσκολο για σένα.

Ξέχνα για λίγο τον κόμβο σου, καθώς και την υστεροφημία σου στο φόρουμ από τα δεκάδες polls. Ξέχνα επίσεις το ότι βρίσκεσε σε ένα κομβικό σημείο και όλα σου έρχονται εύκολα και κατ' ευχήν.

Και έλα στην θέση των μελών που είναι σε δύσκολα σημεία, που έχουν πολλές παρεμβολές, που δεν έχουν κάποιοιν να τους στήσει το routing τους, που οι clients τους δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε, κοινώς έλα στην θέση των ανθρώπων που χρειάζονται βοήθεια, που είναι σε δύσκολη θέση. 

Δες επιτέλους και μια φορά τι σκατά μπορεί να κάνει και μια διοίκηση, τα θετικά μέρη, την ανάγκη που υπάρχει για αυτήν και τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να επιλύσει.

Δεν ζούμε σε έναν κόσμο όμορφα αγγελικά πλασμένο, ούτε είναι δυνατόν τα πάντα να γίνονται άναρχα.

Τα μισά σου polls είναι εντελώς μαλακισμένα, ενώ τα posts σου δεν πάνε πίσω, έχεις αντίρησεις απλώς για να έχεις αντιρήσεις, δεν παρουσιάζεις σχεδόν ποτέ μια τεκμιριωμένη άποψη, ενώ έχεις καταφέρει να μας εκνευρίσεις όλους κατά καιρούς.

Αμάν πια, είτε μεγάλωσε, είτε παράτα μας ήσυχους και κάνε ότι γουστάρεις καθώς και να μην συμμετάσχεις σε ότι δεν συμφωνείς.....

----------


## jason

> Φίλε Jason,
> 
> Επειδή ώρες ώρες μου την σπας με αυτά που γράφεις, θέλω να σου ζητήσω κάτι που ίσως να είναι δύσκολο για σένα.
> 
> Ξέχνα για λίγο τον κόμβο σου, καθώς και την υστεροφημία σου στο φόρουμ από τα δεκάδες polls. Ξέχνα επίσεις το ότι βρίσκεσε σε ένα κομβικό σημείο και όλα σου έρχονται εύκολα και κατ' ευχήν.
> 
> Και έλα στην θέση των μελών που είναι σε δύσκολα σημεία, που έχουν πολλές παρεμβολές, που δεν έχουν κάποιοιν να τους στήσει το routing τους, που οι clients τους δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε, κοινώς έλα στην θέση των ανθρώπων που χρειάζονται βοήθεια, που είναι σε δύσκολη θέση. 
> 
> Δες επιτέλους και μια φορά τι σκατά μπορεί να κάνει και μια διοίκηση, τα θετικά μέρη, την ανάγκη που υπάρχει για αυτήν και τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να επιλύσει.
> ...


Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να συμετάσχω σε αυτό που πάει να γίνει, στην προσπάθεια φακελώματος του κοπαδιού ...
Σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχω στην προσπάθεια να δημιουργηθεί τεχνιτή έλλειψη IP διευθύνσεων...
Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι που σκέφτονται σαν και μένα, αλλιώς θα μείνω μόνος μου, αλλά δεν με πειράζει κιόλας!

Εμπρός λοιπόν, ας μαζευτούν τα προβατάκια και ας κλειστούν μέσα στην στάνη...εγώ μένω απέξω...

Μια ερώτηση κάνω σε όλους, αλλά κανεις δεν μου απαντάει :
Γιατί χρειάζεστε το όνομα κάποιου για να τον κάνετε routing? Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ...Το δικό μου όνομα το δίνω μόνο στην ΕΕΤ και στους φίλους μου! Και οι φίλοι μου ποτέ δεν μου ζήτησαν ονοματεπώνυμο, για να με κάνουν φίλο!!!!

----------


## Capvar

Έχει δίκιο ο Mauve για την τυποποίηση... πρέπει να μπει μια τάξη σε αυτό το δίκτυο... τώρα που είναι μικρό είναι και πιο απλό, μεγαλώνοντας θα δημιουργηθεί μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα...
Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε καταφέρει τη διασύνδεση, ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 30 κόμβων μεταξύ τους....
30 κόμβοι είναι ελάχιστοι αν αναλογιστούμε έναν τελικό αριθμό γύρω στο 300+
Μερικά από τα πιό βασικά προβλήματα:
ΙΡ χάος.... Έφτασα να δώ μέχρι και route στο 20.20.20.0 (!)
Υπάρχει online wireless forum στό 192.168.1.37, ftp servers 10.1.x.y, icq servers.... δε λέω δουλεύουν όλα αυτά μεταξύ τους αλλά για πόσο; Πάω στοίχημα ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δεν έχουν αντιληφθεί καν το μέγεθος του δικτύου....
Θα μου πείτε θα πάρουμε επίσημες διευθύνσεις... ωραία κι εγώ πήρα με αποτέλεσμα να έχει κοπεί το δίκτυο στα 2 εδώ και 2 μέρες (Ακόμα δεν έχει αλλαχθεί η IP του ΕΕ δε φταίει αυτός εργάζεται....) Το λέω για να καταλάβουμε ότι 1 κόμβος άλλαξε ΙΡ και το μικρό δίκτυο θέλει 2 μέρες να συνέλθει... φανταστήτε ένα μεγαλύτερο.... (Πόσο μάλλον αν βάζαμε αυθαίρετες διευθύνσεις)
Το πρόβλημα του θορύβου έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αισθητό... Σε μένα το κανάλι 1 παρεμβάλλει το 4.... Ο Τάσος δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει το 4 άρα εγώ εκπέμπω στο 11 (!) ακόμα και το 9 παρέμβαλλε.... Έτσι όμως μένει απ' έξω ο Mauve που έχει θόρυβο πάνω από το 4.... κοκ...
Το πράγμα έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει και δεν θέλει τόσο τυποποίηση, όσο οργάνωση... Ένας κατάλογος από διευθύνσεις θα βόλευε τουλάχιστον για εμάς... να ξέρουμε τι γίνετε... αν ποτέ φτιαχθεί επίσημος κατάλογος οκ αλλά μέχρι τότε τι θα κάνουμε;
Σταματήστε πλέον με αυτή την ελευθερία και την αναρχία... δε λέω ωραίο το linux αλλά δεν άρχισε ο καθένας να το αναπτύσει άναρχα... μπήκε κάποιος στόχος, συμφώνησαν κάποια πράγματα, μπήκε τάξη και γίνεται δουλειά... έτσι θα αναπτυχθεί και το δικό μας δίκτυο...

----------


## jason

> Σταματήστε πλέον με αυτή την ελευθερία και την αναρχία... δε λέω ωραίο το linux αλλά δεν άρχισε ο καθένας να το αναπτύσει άναρχα... μπήκε κάποιος στόχος, συμφώνησαν κάποια πράγματα, μπήκε τάξη και γίνεται δουλειά... έτσι θα αναπτυχθεί και το δικό μας δίκτυο...


Capvar, αν εννοείς εμένα, ότι μίλησα για αναρχία και ελευθερία, κάνεις λάθος. 
Δεν μίλησα γιαυτό. Η διαφωνία μου είναι στην προσπάθεια που γίνεται να φακελώθεί ο κόσμος του awmn από κάποιους ιδιώτες. Ας μας καταγράψει το κράτος δεν έχω πρόβλημα, διαφωνώ όμως με την καταγραφή (και την απειλή διαγραφής αν δεν καταγραφώ) από ιδιώτες. 
Γιατί αυτό μου είπανε!!!
ή μας δίνεις πλήρη στοιχεία, η δεν σε κάνουμε routing. Δεν έκανα εγώ το ίδιο στους δικούς μου πελάτες, και δεν ανέχομαι να μου κάνουν και μένα τέτοια καψώνια...

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την τάξη, αρκεί αυτή να είναι φυσιολογική τάξη ή νόμιμη τάξη, όχι παρα φύση ή παράνομη. Στην παρα φύση κατηγορία εντάσω και την τυποποίηση στο χώρο της πληροφορικής (προσωπική άποψη)

Και μια προσωπική ερώτηση...αν δεν σου δώσω τα στοιχεία μου, Capvar, θα με κάνεις routing? Εγώ πάντως Capvar να ξέρεις ότι θα σε κάνω routing, χωρίς να θέλω τα στοιχεία σου...

αυτά....  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

jason
Τι εννοείς με το ότι η πληροφορική δεν έχει τυποποίηση ; Αφού όλα κι όλα τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιεί είναι το 0 και το 1 ! Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται καραμπινάτη, αποπνικτική, φονική τυποποίηση. Και πού είσαι ; Αφού είμαστε τόσο ελεύθεροι και ωραίοι γιατί δεν γράφουμε ο καθ΄ένας το δικό του λειτουργικό σύστημα για να μην ασφυκτιούμε μέσα στα όρια που έθεσε ένας άλλος. Αλλοίμονο, η πραγματική ελευθερία και η πραγματική εξασφάλισή της βρίσκεται στην αλληλεγγύη. Αυτή επιτυγχάνεται με την επικοινωνία. Για να επικοινωνήσεις θέλεις κοινή γλώσσα, άσκηση, περιορισμό της ψυχής. Διάβασε και λίγο Ντοστογιέφσκι που τα έζησε στο πετσί του αυτά τα διλήμματα.

----------


## jason

εσύ GGEORGAN, θα με κάνεις routing αν δεν σου δώσω τα στοιχεία μου?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Θέλω, αλλά αν για κακή τύχη έχει και άλλος την ίδια διεύθυνση IP με σένα, δεν ξέρω καθόλου ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη. Μάλλον θα πέσει η ζεύξη και των τριών. Η αιτία που γράφονται οι κατευθυντικές ζεύξεις είναι η ίδια πρακτική αιτία για την οποία καταγράφονται και οι γάμοι. Για να ξέρει κανείς ότι στην υπόθεση είναι δύο και όχι περισσότεροι και να μην πνίγεται στην αβεβαιότητα και την αμφιβολία. Στα λέω γιατί, λόγω ηλικίας, πρόλαβα και τα έζησα.
Συνιστώ, πάντως, τους «Αδελφούς Καραμάζωφ» (έστω το πρώτο βιβλίο) και μετά θα δούμε σε ποιο συμπέρασμα θα καταλήξεις και για την τυποποίηση.

----------


## jason

> Θέλω, αλλά αν για κακή τύχη έχει και άλλος την ίδια διεύθυνση IP με σένα, δεν ξέρω καθόλου ποια θα είναι η κατάληξη. Μάλλον θα πέσει η ζεύξη και των τριών. Η αιτία που γράφονται οι κατευθυντικές ζεύξεις είναι η ίδια πρακτική αιτία για την οποία καταγράφονται και οι γάμοι. Για να ξέρει κανείς ότι στην υπόθεση είναι δύο και όχι περισσότεροι και να μην πνίγεται στην αβεβαιότητα και την αμφιβολία. Στα λέω γιατί, λόγω ηλικίας, πρόλαβα και τα έζησα.
> Συνιστώ, πάντως, τους «Αδελφούς Καραμάζωφ» (έστω το πρώτο βιβλίο) και μετά θα δούμε σε ποιο συμπέρασμα θα καταλήξεις και για την τυποποίηση.


Τους Καραμαζώφ θα τους διαβάσω, ίσως και να αλλάξω γνώμη τότε, η συνεχής αλλαγή γνώμης σε μένα είναι τυποποιημένη!!!  ::  

Όσο για την IP διεύθυνση μου μην ανησυχείς, άμα με θές να συνδεθούμε θα την αλλάξω και δεν θα έχω conflit με κανένα, έχω να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε 4228250625 αριθμούς... 

Αντίθετα, ακόμα και αν μου ορίσουν IP διεύθυνση το routing team (αφού τους δώσω βέβαια μέχρι και τι νούμερο σώβρακο φοράω, γιατί ως γνωστόν χωρίς τον αριθμό σώβρακου routing δεν γίνεται!!  ::  ), αυτός που θα θελήσει να έχει IP conflit με μένα, μπορεί να το καταφέρει πολύ εύκολα...

----------


## MAuVE

> Η αιτία που γράφονται οι κατευθυντικές ζεύξεις είναι η ίδια πρακτική αιτία για την οποία καταγράφονται και οι γάμοι. Για να ξέρει κανείς ότι στην υπόθεση είναι δύο και όχι περισσότεροι και να μην πνίγεται στην αβεβαιότητα και την αμφιβολία.


Πολύ, πολύ, μα πολύ καλό Γιώργο

----------


## kostas

> Εμπρός λοιπόν, ας μαζευτούν τα προβατάκια και ας κλειστούν μέσα στην στάνη...εγώ μένω απέξω...


Ποιός σου είπε ρε φίλε ότι μπορείς να προσβάλλεις έτσι τον κόσμο εδώ μέσα;

Ξέρεις πόσοι μέτριοι σαν και σένα υπάρχουν;
Μέτριοι που το παίζουν διαφορετικοί, χωρίς βέβαια να είναι, γιατί μοιάζουν μ΄όλους αυτούς που το παίζουν διαφορετικοί; 

Το ξέρεις ότι είστε ΠΟΛΛΟΙ εκεί έξω;

Θεωρώ ότι η στάση σου προσβάλλει (ή μάλλον προσπαθεί να προσβάλλει) όλους αυτούς που δουλεύουν για το AWMN

----------


## MAuVE

> ενώ έχεις καταφέρει να μας εκνευρίσεις όλους κατά καιρούς.
> 
> 
> Γιατί χρειάζεστε το όνομα κάποιου για να τον κάνετε routing? Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ...


Πάνο,
Παρακαλώ να εξαιρεθώ από το "όλους". Εμένα δεν έχει καταφέρει να με εκνευρίσει ακόμα. Εχει ωραία "τρέλλα" και την παρακολουθώ πολύ ευχάριστα. Οι δομές ιδίως των ψηφοφοριών είναι πάντα "εκτός πάσης πεπατημένης". Θυμίζω μόνο την περιστροφή της κεραίας σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα της ψηφοφορίας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι ψηφίζω (sorry Jason το ρήμα είναι παρακολουθώ <> συμμετέχω). Υπάρχει μία ειδοποιός διαφορά μεταξύ όσων διαθέτουν πηγαία σε αντιδιαστολή με την επίπλαστη "τρέλλα" (γιά τους δεύτερους χρησιμοποιείται ορθότερα η φράση "πουλάνε τρέλλα").
Οι πρώτοι δεν πρέπει να παρεξηγούν και να παρεξηγούνται. Οι δεύτεροι είναι απλώς εκνευριστικοί.

Ιάσωνα,
Το όνομα χρειάζεται γιά να σε ζητήσουν, αν ποτέ χρειαστεί, στο τηλέφωνο, χωρίς να καταφύγουν στα "φίλε, φιλάρα, μεγάλε, κολλητέ, συνάδελφε" που καλύπτουν την ανάγκη με ένα passpartout .
Θα μπορούσες να δώσεις το nickname μόνο, αλλά καμιά φορά αυτό δεν είναι τόσο εύχρηστο. Παράδειγμα :

Ντρίν... ντριν (το τηλέφωνο κτυπά)

-Εμπρός
-Παρακαλώ μου δίνεται τον είμαι ο Νίκος
-Ορίστε τι είπατε ;
-Να, λέω... θέλω να μιλήσω με τον είμαι ο Νίκος
-Είστε ο Νίκος, ή θέλετε τον Νίκο κυριέ μου ;

Τραγέλαφος

----------


## vegos

> Και πού είσαι ; Αφού είμαστε τόσο ελεύθεροι και ωραίοι γιατί δεν γράφουμε ο καθ΄ένας το δικό του λειτουργικό σύστημα για να μην ασφυκτιούμε μέσα στα όρια που έθεσε ένας άλλος.


Χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με τον ένα ή τον άλλο (με ψιλοαφήνει αδιάφορο να σου πω την αλήθεια το όλο θέμα), σε αυτό που έγραψες, είσαι λάθος.

Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν γράφει ο καθένας το δικό του λειτουργικό σύστημα;

Ξέρεις πόσα OSes υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα; ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ! 
Έτσι δημιουργήθηκε το minix, το linux αργότερα, το beos, freedos, και πολλά άλλα... Και μάλιστα με διαθέσιμο τον πηγαίο κώδικα, ώστε ο κάθε τύπος που θέλει, να προσθέτει-αφαιρεί αυτά που τον ενδιαφέρουν/δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν...

Εγώ πάντως, αυτό κάνω... Τις γνώσεις για να φτιάξω λειτουργικό δεν τις έχω, όμως τα προγραμματάκια που θέλω (και μπορώ), τα φτιάχνω μόνος μου....

----------


## rentis_city

> Μήπως ξεχνάμε εδώ clients που έχουν 900+ και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αλλο subnet?


Γιατί δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλο subnet?  ::  




> Είχα προτείνει τυποποίηση ονομασίας κόμβων και έκανα και το πρώτο βήμα AW1AA.


Και τι είδους τυποποίηση είναι το "AW1AA"?
Για μένα προσωπικά η πιό βολική και "λογική" τυποποίηση, είναι το 
"AWMN_xxxx".
Επίσης, να κάνω και μια πρόταση: Το "AWMN_xxxx" -μάλλον- καλύτερο θα 
ήταν να το χρησιμοποιούν ΜΟΝΟ όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι με όλο το 
υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Αν για παράδειγμα στήσει κάποιος κάποιος ένα απλό AP 
π.χ. στην y περιοχή καλό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσει αντ'αυτού το 
"yWMN_xxxx", όπου y το πρώτο γράμμα της περιοχής. Αυτό φυσικά για 
την περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν κάνει καμία δρομολόγηση για να 
συνδέεται με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. π.χ. αν εγώ στήσω το D-Link μου εδώ 
στο Ρέντη, χωρίς δρομολόγηση, θα βάλω "RWMN_515".

ΥΓ: Απλά μια πρόταση κάνω, προς διευκόλυνση όλων μας και κυρίως των 
νέων χρηστών, έτσι ώστε να καταλαβαίνουμε αν κάποιος κόμβος είναι 
συνδεδεμένος με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν το 
προτείνω για "διαχωρίσω" το δίκτυο σε "Πατρίκιους και Πληβείους". Απλά 
είμαι υπέρ της άποψης ότι θα πρέπει όλα να ξεκινάνε σε 
επίπεδο "γειτονιάς" και σιγά-σιγά να επεκτεινόμαστε, κατά το δυνατόν 
περισσότερο.




> Εμπρός λοιπόν, ας μαζευτούν τα προβατάκια και ας κλειστούν μέσα στην στάνη...εγώ μένω απέξω...


ΜΠΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ ΤΣΚΙΤΣ...............
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> Γιατί χρειάζεστε το όνομα κάποιου για να τον κάνετε routing? Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ...Το δικό μου όνομα το δίνω μόνο στην ΕΕΤ και στους φίλους μου! Και οι φίλοι μου ποτέ δεν μου ζήτησαν ονοματεπώνυμο, για να με κάνουν φίλο!!!!


Προφανώς για τυπικούς λόγους, όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε και ο MAuVE.




> 30 κόμβοι είναι ελάχιστοι αν αναλογιστούμε έναν τελικό αριθμό γύρω στο 300+


Γιατί να βάζουμε όρια? Γιατί μόνο 300?
Για μένα προσωπικά το εν λόγω "όριο" θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τείνει στο συν 
άπειρο, αυτός να είναι ο στόχος μας...  ::  




> Θέλω, αλλά αν για κακή τύχη έχει και άλλος την ίδια διεύθυνση IP με σένα


Να και τα προβλήματα με τις duplicate IPs...  ::  




> Όσο για την IP διεύθυνση μου μην ανησυχείς, άμα με θές να συνδεθούμε θα την αλλάξω και δεν θα έχω conflit με κανένα, έχω να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε 4228250625 αριθμούς...


Δεν είπαμε να είσαι φειδωλός, αλλά η απληστία είναι κακό πράγμα.  ::  
Εντάξει, υπάρχουν 2^32 possible IPs. Και λοιπόν?
Ξεχνάς μήπως ότι οι περισσότερες εξ'αυτών χρησιμοποιούνται στο Διαδίκτυο?
Και δεν είναι καθόλου μακριά η εποχή όπου θα μπούνε και Internet 
gateways στο AWMN...  ::  




> Ντρίν... ντριν (το τηλέφωνο κτυπά) 
> 
> -Εμπρός 
> -Παρακαλώ μου δίνεται τον είμαι ο Νίκος 
> -Ορίστε τι είπατε ; 
> -Να, λέω... θέλω να μιλήσω με τον είμαι ο Νίκος 
> -Είστε ο Νίκος, ή θέλετε τον Νίκο κυριέ μου ; 
> 
> Τραγέλαφος


Όπως πάντα, πολύ εύστοχος!  ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Εμπρός λοιπόν, ας μαζευτούν τα προβατάκια και ας κλειστούν μέσα στην στάνη...εγώ μένω απέξω...
> 
> 
> Ποιός σου είπε ρε φίλε ότι μπορείς να προσβάλλεις έτσι τον κόσμο εδώ μέσα;
> 
> Ξέρεις πόσοι μέτριοι σαν και σένα υπάρχουν;
> Μέτριοι που το παίζουν διαφορετικοί, χωρίς βέβαια να είναι, γιατί μοιάζουν μ΄όλους αυτούς που το παίζουν διαφορετικοί; 
> ...


Δεν μου λες?...αυτή η φράση μου σε πείραξε? το βρίσιμο που έφαγα από τον papashark, δεν σε πείραξε καθόλου?
kosta...ειλικρινά. 
Ούτε θέλω να σε προσβάλω...ούτε τίποτα.. θέλω να σε αφήσω ήσυχο και να με αφήσεις ήσυχο...δεν ταιριάζουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι στο τρόπο που σκέφτονται...

Δεν έχει καμία σχέση το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλω να μπω στο κοπάδι σας (σου), με το αν είμαι μέτριος ή όχι. Απλά δεν μου αρέσουν τα κοπάδια που αποκλείουν όσους δεν ακολουθούν τις αυστηρές οδηγίες ενός μή εκλεγμένου τσοπάνη. Δεν φεύγω εγώ..εσείς θέλετε να με διώξετε...

Αυτό που είπες πάντως, ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί μέτριοι σαν και μένα, καλό μου ακούγεται!  ::  Πιστέυω ότι αυτοί θα δεχτούν να με κάνουν routing, με το τρόπο που τους κάνω και γω! Έτσι θα φτιάξουμε και μεις το δικό μας κοπάδι, στο οποίο είσαστε και εσείς καλεσμένοι αρκεί βέβαια να μην θελήσετε πάλι να μας επιβάλετε την τυραννία του τσοπάνη σας που θα θέλει πάλι να μας αλλάξει τις IP διευθύνσεις μας...

Όσοι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το gateway με το internet και θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν μια κοινότητα, με αυτούς είμαι εγώ...

----------


## jason

> Θα μπορούσες να δώσεις το nickname μόνο, αλλά καμιά φορά αυτό δεν είναι τόσο εύχρηστο.


μα δεν θα με δεχτούν αν τους δώσω το nickname μου ακόμα και αν το nickname μου είναι μοναδικό (λες να το αλλάξω σε fωτγτρdsgerger για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να με μπερδεύετε με άλλον?  ::  ). 

Μου *επιβάλουν* να τους δώσω τα πλήρη στοιχεία μου, με τρόπο άκομψο, κατά την δικιά μου αίσθηση.

----------


## MAuVE

> λες να το αλλάξω σε fωτγτρdsgerger για να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση να με μπερδεύετε με άλλον?


Οχι προς Θεού. 
Μετά βίας δεν υπέπεσα στον πειρασμό να ποστάρω στο θέμα με τον lemoni. 
Δεν μπορώ όμως να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι θα είμαι τό ίδιο εγκρατής στο:
"Μήπως ο fωτγτρdsgerger είναι ο νέος Κίσιντζερ ;

----------


## jabarlee

Και τελικά ρε jason, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Ότι σου ζητήσαν όνομα και τηλέφωνο; Αν αυτό το θεωρείς φακέλωμα, γιατί τότε το δέχεσαι από τον ΟΤΕ, τη ΔΕΗ, την ΕΥΔΑΠ και δεν ξέρω ποιον ακόμα, ενώ στο AWMN μας κάνεις τον "εγώ κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω";
Όλο μας τσαμπουνάς ψηφοφορίες και λοιπές παπαριές, αλλά στην ουσία είσαι όλο λόγια...η δικιά σου ιδέα περί δημοκρατικότητας είναι επικράτηση του όχλου...ότι πουν οι περισσότεροι, όχι ότι είναι καλύτερο ή έστω το νομίζουν καλύτερο οι πραγματικά γνωρίζοντες...
Έχεις πρόβλημα να δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου; Γιατί, σε ψάχνουν και κρύβεσαι;
Εγώ σου κάνω την εξής πρόταση: Αφού τίποτα στο AWMN δεν δείχνει να σε ικανοποιεί, να κάνεις το δικό σου JWMN (Jason Wireless Mourlopolitan Network), όπου ο κάθε client σου θα έχει ip σε διαφορετικό subnet, το οποίο θα ορίζεται με βάση το χρώμα του σώβρακου που θα φοράει. Επειδή όμως δεν θα το έχει δηλώσει, θα πρέπει εσύ να το ελέγχεις καθημερινά από κοντά...Αν δεν φοράει σώβρακο, δεν θα παίρνει ip ώσπου να βρει ένα να φορέσει...

----------


## harisk

> η πληροφορική, είναι η αποθέωση της μη τυποποίησης....ελάχιστα πράματα είναι τυποποιημενα (όπως το tcp/ip π.χ.)
> 
> Τα περισσότερα στην πληροφορική προέκυψαν, δεν τυποποιήθηκαν (linux π.χ.)


Προέκυψαν για να μεγαλώσουν, τυποποιήθηκαν για να επιζήσουν (POSIX, LSB, UNIX98 κλπ).

----------


## jason

> Και τελικά ρε jason, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Ότι σου ζητήσαν όνομα και τηλέφωνο; Αν αυτό το θεωρείς φακέλωμα, γιατί τότε το δέχεσαι από τον ΟΤΕ, τη ΔΕΗ, την ΕΥΔΑΠ και δεν ξέρω ποιον ακόμα, ενώ στο AWMN μας κάνεις τον "εγώ κάνω ό,τι γουστάρω";


  ::   ::  

ακριβώς όπως το είπες...το νερό και την ΔΕΗ, τα έχω ανάγκη, οπότε αναγκαστικά δίνω το όνομά μου...

Εσένα jabarlee, δεν σε έχω ανάγκη, γιαυτό και κάνω ότι γουστάρω, δεν θα σε αφήσω να μου περάσεις χαλκά από σίδερο στην μύτη!!!
Ελπιζω και οι άλλοι να έχουν την αξιοπρέπεια να μην σε αφήσουν να τους περάσεις χαλκά στην μύτη τους επίσης....

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> η πληροφορική, είναι η αποθέωση της μη τυποποίησης....ελάχιστα πράματα είναι τυποποιημενα (όπως το tcp/ip π.χ.)
> 
> Τα περισσότερα στην πληροφορική προέκυψαν, δεν τυποποιήθηκαν (linux π.χ.)
> 
> 
> Προέκυψαν για να μεγαλώσουν, τυποποιήθηκαν για να επιζήσουν (POSIX, LSB, UNIX98 κλπ).


σωστός.....ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο...

----------


## harisk

> Μια ερώτηση κάνω σε όλους, αλλά κανεις δεν μου απαντάει :
> Γιατί χρειάζεστε το όνομα κάποιου για να τον κάνετε routing? Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ...Το δικό μου όνομα το δίνω μόνο στην ΕΕΤ και στους φίλους μου! Και οι φίλοι μου ποτέ δεν μου ζήτησαν ονοματεπώνυμο, για να με κάνουν φίλο!!!!


Ναι αλλά σου ζήτησαν τηλέφωνο για να σε βρούν όταν σε χρειάζονται, ενώ σίγουρα το ίδιο έκανες και εσύ.

Άσε που δεν ξέρω αν η οικογένεια σου σε φωνάζει jason για να μπορώ να σε ζητήσω έτσι στο τηλέφωνο. Έμένα πάντως δεν με φωνάζουν harisk, ουτε dti, papashark, johnyshar, capvar,sv1des και ότι άλλο.

----------


## jabarlee

> ...γιαυτό και κάνω ότι γουστάρω...


Από που σου δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η εντύπωση;

Ειλικρινά, περίμενα καλύτερη απάντηση...αλλά μάλλον σου έπεσε βαρύ...
Σε παρακαλώ, απάντησε με ακόμα περισσότερα άσχετα smileys...

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Μια ερώτηση κάνω σε όλους, αλλά κανεις δεν μου απαντάει :
> Γιατί χρειάζεστε το όνομα κάποιου για να τον κάνετε routing? Εξηγήστε μου παρακαλώ...Το δικό μου όνομα το δίνω μόνο στην ΕΕΤ και στους φίλους μου! Και οι φίλοι μου ποτέ δεν μου ζήτησαν ονοματεπώνυμο, για να με κάνουν φίλο!!!!
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλά σου ζήτησαν τηλέφωνο για να σε βρούν όταν σε χρειάζονται, ενώ σίγουρα το ίδιο έκανες και εσύ.
> 
> Άσε που δεν ξέρω αν η οικογένεια σου σε φωνάζει jason για να μπορώ να σε ζητήσω έτσι στο τηλέφωνο. Έμένα πάντως δεν με φωνάζουν harisk, ουτε dti, papashark, johnyshar, capvar,sv1des και ότι άλλο.


Harisk, έχω δώσει το κινητό μου στον dti και στον MAuVE.

Επειδή η παρουσία σου στο forum μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη, μπορείς αν θέλεις να με ρωτήσεις κάτι που αφορά το δίκτυο, και στο βαθμό που αυτό δεν μπορεί να λυθεί με άλλο τρόπο επικοινωνίας, να με πάρεις τηλέφωνο...

απλούστατα είμαι λίγο ερημίτης τύπος,δεν θέλω να με ενοχλούνε, αυτό είναι όλο κι όλο...
 ::

----------


## harisk

> εσύ GGEORGAN, θα με κάνεις routing αν δεν σου δώσω τα στοιχεία μου?


Εγώ θα σε κάνω jason αλλά δεν θα βασιστώ απάνω σου για να με κάνεις εσύ. Οι δικοί μου φίλοι μου λένε το όνομα τους χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω. Ανεβαίνουμε μαζεί στην ταράτσα για να φτιάξουμε τις κεραίες μας και δεν τους υποχρεώνω να έρθουν να φτιάξουν την δικιά μου κεραία γιατί έχω καλύτερη θέα από αυτούς και άμα θέλουν. 

Η μονάδα πουθενά δεν μετράει, το πλήθος πρέπει να μάθει να μην είναι όχλος αλλά ομάδα εκεί είναι η αξία.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> εσύ GGEORGAN, θα με κάνεις routing αν δεν σου δώσω τα στοιχεία μου?
> 
>   
> 
> 
> Εγώ θα σε κάνω jason αλλά δεν θα βασιστώ απάνω σου για να με κάνεις εσύ. Οι δικοί μου φίλοι μου λένε το όνομα τους χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω. Ανεβαίνουμε μαζεί στην ταράτσα για να φτιάξουμε τις κεραίες μας και δεν τους υποχρεώνω να έρθουν να φτιάξουν την δικιά μου κεραία γιατί έχω καλύτερη θέα από αυτούς και άμα θέλουν. 
> 
> Η μονάδα πουθενά δεν μετράει, το πλήθος πρέπει να μάθει να μην είναι όχλος αλλά ομάδα εκεί είναι η αξία.


Thanks που θα με κάνεις routing.. (Που ήδη εμέσως με κάνεις, μεσω ee)
Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι και γώ θα σε κάνω routing, αρκεί να το θέλουν και οι clients μου...
Πάντως κάνεις λάθος να λες ότι υποχρέωσα κανένα να έρθει να μου βάλει κεραία, όπως και κάνεις λάθος αν νομίζεις ότι δεν θα μπορουσα να βάλω κεραία μόνος μου...

Και γώ ανήκω στην ομάδα σας, γιαυτό άλλωστε μιλάω στο forum και γιαυτό άλλωστε είμαι και από τους πρώτους awmn κόμβους. 

Μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά που δεν έρχομαι στις συγκεντρώσεις σας, είναι περισσότερο θέμα χαρακτήρα...Αποφεύγω τις συγκεντρώσεις γενικά...

----------


## Capvar

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ σωστό να επιτιθόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλο...  ::  

Βλέποντας ανοικτά αυτά που λέει ο jason μπορούμε να βρούμε ότι έχει κάποιο δίκιο, όπως το ίδιο θα γίνει αν δούμε και αυτά που λέμε οι υπόλοιποι... Προσωπικά jason εγώ θα σε κάνω routing είτε έχεις δώσει στοιχεία είτε όχι... δεν έιναι αυτή η ουσία... 
Η ουσία είναι να καταλάβουμε ό,τι υπάρχει αρκετή δουλειά που πρέπει να γίνει, και εμείς αλληλοτρωγόμαστε σε ένα thread....

Σαν ιδέα έχω να προτείνω ότι για να εξασφαλίσουμε τη μοναδίκοτητα ενός κόμβου μας αρκεί ένα τηλέφωνο (Για άμμεση επικοινωνία) και ένα όνομα, nickname, χαρακτηρισμός ότι επιθυμεί ο καθένας... Έτσι θα έχουμε και οργάνωση και ελευθερία επιλογής... Στο κάτω κάτω συνωνυμίες υπάρχουν τα τηλέφωνα είναι μοναδικά  ::  

Κάτι που είπε ο jason και πέρασε απαρατήρητο είναι για τον κόμβο του,που τον παρομοίασε σαν κάτι που δεν ανήκει στον ίδιο ,αλλά σε όλους μέσω του AWMN... αυτό σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά πιστεύω πως ο κάθε διαχειριστής κόμβου πρέπει να είναι υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο του για 2 βασικά πράγματα:
1ον το περιεχόμενό του
2ον την ασφάλεια του
Ίσως να πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί ξεχωριστή Θεματική ενότητα με τίτλο Κόμβοι awmn που εκτός από σημαντικές πληροφορίες για κάθε κόμβο θα γίνεται συζήτηση για ασφάλεια περιεχόμενο κλπ κλπ

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι off topic αλλά με τόσα που έχουν ειποθεί εδώ παρασύρθηκα  ::

----------


## harisk

> Harisk, έχω δώσει το κινητό μου στον dti και στον MAuVE.


Ο dti και ο mauve δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα δυστυχώς καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτούς που ξέρεις, αλλά .... δεν θα βγάλουμε και τα στοιχεία σου στην φόρα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να δώ που να είναι πολύ προσωπικό είναι το Long και το LAT, αλλά το έχεις ούτως η άλλος στην nodedb. Το επώνυμο σου που βλάπτει;




> Επειδή η παρουσία σου στο forum μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη, μπορείς αν θέλεις να με ρωτήσεις κάτι που αφορά το δίκτυο, και στο βαθμό που αυτό δεν μπορεί να λυθεί με άλλο τρόπο επικοινωνίας, να με πάρεις τηλέφωνο...


Τώρα με εχεις αφοπλίσει και ενοχλούμαι που τα πείρα τόσο άγρια. Δεν θέλουμε να ενοχλούμε κανένα jason, να βρίσκουμε άκρι θέλουμε. Δεν ξέρω ποιές είναι οι σωστές επιλογές εξαρχείς σχεδόν πάντα τις ανακαλύπτω. Σημερίζομαι κάποιους από τους φόβους σου αλλά δεν βλέπω λύση. Τεχνολογικά μόνο το mesh ταιριάζει σε αυτό που λές αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να σε βρει δεν μπορείς να κρυφτείς.





> απλούστατα είμαι λίγο ερημίτης τύπος,δεν θέλω να με ενοχλούνε, αυτό είναι όλο κι όλο...


Σεβαστό, αλλά αν και είμαι άσχετος από ιστορία δεν νομίζω να ξεκίνησε καμια επανάσταση από εριμήτη και εσυ προσπαθείς να ξεκινήσεις τουλάχιστον μια την ημέρα.

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα να "ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΤΟΥΝ" τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα, θα ήθελα να τα σεύονται.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά από τότε που άρχισε η "ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ" αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι σε μαγαζί της παραλιακής. Με προστατεύουν απο κάτι που πρίν δεν κινδύνευα...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Έτσι θα φτιάξουμε και μεις το δικό μας κοπάδι, στο οποίο είσαστε και εσείς καλεσμένοι αρκεί βέβαια να μην θελήσετε πάλι να μας επιβάλετε την τυραννία του τσοπάνη σας που θα θέλει πάλι να μας αλλάξει τις IP διευθύνσεις μας...


Jason εντάξει τα τηλέφωνα κλπ μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι δεν σου αρέσει να τα δώσεις. Αλλά τι κόλημα έχεις φάει με τις ip? Δεν σου φτάνουν,θες να έχεις μια ξεχωριστή από όλους τους άλλους, θες όλο to range δικό σου, (μπορντοκαλάντα θέλεντε,λεμονάδα θέλεντε,σπράιτ θέλεντε 
*ε τι θέλεντε*?????)

----------


## jason

> Σεβαστό, αλλά αν και είμαι άσχετος από ιστορία δεν νομίζω να ξεκίνησε καμια επανάσταση από εριμήτη και εσυ προσπαθείς να ξεκινήσεις τουλάχιστον μια την ημέρα.


  ::  
όχι όχι, δεν μου αρέσουν οι επαναστάσεις...η ησυχία μου αρέσει!!
Γιαυτό και μόνο τα *γραπτά*  forum μου αρέσουν και συμμετέχω, αποφεύγω την οχλαγογία των ζωντανών forum.....
 ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
>  Έτσι θα φτιάξουμε και μεις το δικό μας κοπάδι, στο οποίο είσαστε και εσείς καλεσμένοι αρκεί βέβαια να μην θελήσετε πάλι να μας επιβάλετε την τυραννία του τσοπάνη σας που θα θέλει πάλι να μας αλλάξει τις IP διευθύνσεις μας...
> 
> 
> Jason εντάξει τα τηλέφωνα κλπ μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι δεν σου αρέσει να τα δώσεις. Αλλά τι κόλημα έχεις φάει με τις ip? Δεν σου φτάνουν,θες να έχεις μια ξεχωριστή από όλους τους άλλους, θες όλο to range δικό σου, (μπορντοκαλάντα θέλεντε,λεμονάδα θέλεντε,σπράιτ θέλεντε 
> *ε τι θέλεντε*?????)


το κόλημα με τις IP που έχω είναι ότι δεν μου αρέσει, με τη δικαιολογία ότι θα συνδεθούμε στο Internet, να δημιουργηθεί τεχνιτή έλλειψη IP διευθύνσεων..

----------


## jason

> αυτό σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση, αλλά πιστεύω πως ο κάθε διαχειριστής κόμβου πρέπει να είναι υπεύθυνος για τον κόμβο του για 2 βασικά πράγματα:
> 1ον το περιεχόμενό του
> 2ον την ασφάλεια του


όπως το είπες....σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση... Έχε υπόψη σου όμως, ότι αν μια εταιρία είναι Ο.Ε. (ομόρυθμη) ποτέ δεν αναπτύσετε πολύ.
Αντίθετα οι A.E. (ανώνυμες) πάνε καλά, γιατί δεν έχουν υπέυθυνο πρόσωπο. Και αν χρεωκοπήσουν, δεν πάει φυλακή ο ιδιοκτήτης τους.

----------


## harisk

> Έτσι θα φτιάξουμε και μεις το δικό μας κοπάδι, στο οποίο είσαστε και εσείς καλεσμένοι αρκεί βέβαια να μην θελήσετε πάλι να μας επιβάλετε την τυραννία του τσοπάνη σας που θα θέλει πάλι να μας αλλάξει τις IP διευθύνσεις μας...


Θα δεχόμουνα αυτή την άποψη για το DNS πολύ ποιο εύκολα. Το IP address είναι αδιάφορο jason. Πάρε την υπόθεση σου στο επόμενο πρωτόκολο που η διεύθυνση σου θέλει μισή σελίδα για να γραφτεί (βλέπε IPv6) και θα δείς ότι το παιχνίδι έχει αλλάξει σκακιέρα από καιρό και λέγεται DNS.

----------


## xaotikos

Μα και να μην υπήρχε αυτή η δικαιολογία τι θα γινότανε? Θα παίρναμε όλο το ip range 1000 άτομα? Να το κάναμε τι? Δεν νομίζω να χρειαζομαστε τόσες πολλές. Και στο κάτω κάτω όποιος χρειάζεται ζητάει...δεν νομίζω να μας απαγόρεψε κανείς να πάρουμε επιπλεόν ip.

Τουλάχιστον όπως πάει τώρα η δουλειά ξερεις ότι αν εσύ έχεις ενα ip του στυλ A.B.13.1 αυτός που έχει το A.B.13.20 δεν πρέπει να απέχει και πολύ από εσένα άρα θα τον προτιμήσεις για ένα download απότι έναν με ip Α.Β.200.50 (χοντρικά,από τη στιγμη που οι ips μοιράζονται ανά περιοχή)

Τέσπα δυστυχώς ούτε την τεχνιτή έλλειψη ips που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## harisk

Δεν υπάρχει έλειψη, εδώ μας λένε ότι το /24 είναι πολύ για έναν κόμβο.

----------


## xaotikos

Γιαυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεται τόσες φορές που λέει για τεχνητή έλλειψη ips...τέλως πάντων

----------


## Achille

jason η άποψη που έχεις για τις IP φανερώνει πόσο λίγες είναι οι γνώσεις σου σε θέματα δικτύων υπολογιστών. Δεν αρκεί μόνο να πετάξεις τέσσερα νουμεράκια ανάμεσα στις τελείες που να μην τα έχει άλλος για να δουλέψει ένα δίκτυο. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία γιατί το θέμα είναι άλλο.
Το θέμα δεν είναι τι IP θα βάλεις ή αν θα δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου η όχι.
Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλεις να σου δίνουν σημασία.
Kαι κάνεις τα πάντα για να το πετύχεις.
Όσο πιο γρήγορα το καταλάβουν οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα μας βαρεθείς και θα πας παρακάτω.

----------


## MAuVE

48 απαντήσεις, 4 σελίδες κείμενα και ούτε μία πρόταση βρε αδερφέ. 

Ετσι να βγεί κάποιος και να πεί "εγώ έβαλα τον ftp server στο 27, γιατί είναι τα γεννέθλια της κόρης μου και δεν το ξεχνάω αυτό το νούμερο"

Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν σε ένα φόρουμ δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί πατεράδες με κόρες.

Συγνώμη γιά την διακοπή, μπορείτε τώρα να συνεχίσετε την κλωτσοπατινάδα σας

----------


## jason

> jason η άποψη που έχεις για τις IP φανερώνει πόσο λίγες είναι οι γνώσεις σου σε θέματα δικτύων υπολογιστών. Δεν αρκεί μόνο να πετάξεις τέσσερα νουμεράκια ανάμεσα στις τελείες που να μην τα έχει άλλος για να δουλέψει ένα δίκτυο. Αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία γιατί το θέμα είναι άλλο.
> Το θέμα δεν είναι τι IP θα βάλεις ή αν θα δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου η όχι.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλεις να σου δίνουν σημασία.
> Kαι κάνεις τα πάντα για να το πετύχεις.
> Όσο πιο γρήγορα το καταλάβουν οι υπόλοιποι εδώ μέσα, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα μας βαρεθείς και θα πας παρακάτω.


Ρε συ Αχιλλέα...administrator στο forum δεν είσαι?
Δεν γίνεται να μου δώσεις ένα φίλτρο, να σε φιλτράρω να μην ακούω τις σαχλαμάρες που λες?  :: 
Και που σαι, μην αλλάξεις account ξαναμπείς μέσα και αρχίσεις πάλι το trolling έτσι?
Η αλεπού 100 το αλεπουδάκι 101 δεν γίνεται, γίνεται?

 ::

----------


## Achille

Στο να λες μαλακίες είσαι μανούλα, τα χεράκια σου όμως δεν τα έχεις λερώσει καθόλου.
Φτιάξε εσύ ένα forum που να είναι καλύτερο από αυτό και πρότεινέ μας να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.
Τι; Δεν μπορείς; Βαριέσαι; Και να το φτιάξεις δεν θα πατήσει κανένας;
Welcome...to the real world.

----------


## jason

> Στο να λες μαλακίες είσαι μανούλα, τα χεράκια σου όμως δεν τα έχεις λερώσει καθόλου.
> Φτιάξε εσύ ένα forum που να είναι καλύτερο από αυτό και πρότεινέ μας να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.
> Τι; Δεν μπορείς; Βαριέσαι; Και να το φτιάξεις δεν θα πατήσει κανένας;
> Welcome...to the real world.


Όταν εγώ έφτιαχνα forums, εσύ ήσουν άτακτο σπέρμα!
Και που σαι, μην το πάρεις αυτό σαν προσβολή...η αλήθεια είναι...
 ::

----------


## vegos

> 48 απαντήσεις, 4 σελίδες κείμενα και ούτε μία πρόταση βρε αδερφέ. 
> 
> Ετσι να βγεί κάποιος και να πεί "εγώ έβαλα τον ftp server στο 27, γιατί είναι τα γεννέθλια της κόρης μου και δεν το ξεχνάω αυτό το νούμερο"
> 
> Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν σε ένα φόρουμ δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί πατεράδες με κόρες.
> 
> Συγνώμη γιά την διακοπή, μπορείτε τώρα να συνεχίσετε την κλωτσοπατινάδα σας


Λοιπόν, να σου πω εγώ την ιδέα μου (και πως δουλεύουμε στο AP μου)...

Στο 1, έχω το AP (εύκολο, το πρώτο νούμερο πυο βρίσκεις, για να κάνεις pings).

Στο 2, έχω τον super-duper magla server. Όλα τρέχουν εκεί (web, icq, ftp, voip, netmeeting, shoutcast, bbs, irc, pop/smtp, κλπ)...

14-24 ο dhcp.

Στο ενδιάμεσο, οι clients...

Το άλλο AP που είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι (βλ. mindfox) έχει το ίδιο σχεδόν configuration. Στο .1 το AP, στο .2 ο server).

Τουλάχιστον οι "μεταξύ" μας (γιατί ακόμα, δεν έχουμε βγει παραέξω  :: ), τα έχουμε φτιάξει τα "defaults"...

----------


## Achille

> Όταν εγώ έφτιαχνα forums, εσύ ήσουν άτακτο σπέρμα!
> Και που σαι, μην το πάρεις αυτό σαν προσβολή...η αλήθεια είναι...


Κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ.
Ένα χειροκρότημα για τον jason που βρήκε κάτι τόσο έξυπνο να πει.
Και να αποφύγει για ακόμα μια φορά να κάνει οτιδήποτε χρήσιμο.

Αλήθεια, πόσο χρονών είσαι jason;
Αλλά ξέχασα, είναι προσωπικό σου δεδομένο ε;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Όταν εγώ έφτιαχνα forums, εσύ ήσουν άτακτο σπέρμα!
> Και που σαι, μην το πάρεις αυτό σαν προσβολή...η αλήθεια είναι...
> 
> 
> 
> Κλαπ κλαπ κλαπ.
> Ένα χειροκρότημα για τον jason που βρήκε κάτι τόσο έξυπνο να πει.
> ...


Ρε Αχιλλέα...ρε Αχιλλέα..πριν λίγο δεν είπες να μην απαντάμε στα trolls?
Γιατί μου απαντάς λοιπόν?
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Ρε Αχιλλέα...ρε Αχιλλέα..πριν λίγο δεν είπες να μην απαντάμε στα trolls?
> Γιατί μου απαντάς λοιπόν?


Γιατί δεν έχω τι να κάνω και με διασκεδάζεις  :: 
Επίσης είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να ξεπεράσω σε posts ακόμα και τον dti.
Tέλος, το topic αυτό έχει καταντήσει έτσι και αλλιώς για τα μπάζα, επομένως δεν χαλάω και τίποτα χρήσιμο.
Σου τελείωσαν τα επιχειρήματα και άλλαξες το θέμα; Θα το φτιάξεις αυτό το ρημάδι το forum που τόσο ονειρεύεσαι; Θα μας πεις πόσο χρονών είσαι να δούμε πόσο χρονών ήσουν όταν έφτιαξες το πρώτο σου forum;

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Ρε Αχιλλέα...ρε Αχιλλέα..πριν λίγο δεν είπες να μην απαντάμε στα trolls?
> Γιατί μου απαντάς λοιπόν?
>    
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν έχω τι να κάνω και με διασκεδάζεις 
> Επίσης είναι ένας καλός τρόπος να ξεπεράσω σε posts ακόμα και τον dti.
> ...


Πριν δέκα χρόνια το έφτιαξα....  :: ΄
Άντε καλά, ήμουν υπερβολικός πάλι, είχες γεννηθεί τότε, ήσουν 10 χρονών και έπαιζες κούνια στο πάρκο της γειτονίας σου...
 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Στο 2, έχω τον super-duper magla server. Όλα τρέχουν εκεί (web, icq, ftp, voip, netmeeting, shoutcast, bbs, irc, pop/smtp, κλπ)...


Ο magla κάνει και το routing ;
Το routing group συνιστά γιαυτή τη δουλειά το τελευταίο νούμερο, που είναι το 62 με τον τρόπο που κόβει τα subnets. Εχει και αυτό μία λογική. Το πρώτο και το τελευταίο νούμερο.

----------


## Achille

> Πριν δέκα χρόνια το έφτιαξα.... ΄
> Άντε καλά, ήμουν υπερβολικός πάλι, είχες γεννηθεί τότε, ήσουν 10 χρονών και έπαιζες κούνια στο πάρκο της γειτονίας σου...


Αλλάξε η τεχνολογία από τότε και τώρα πια γέρασες και δεν τα καταφέρνεις ε;
Αλλά για πες μας...στο ARPANET το έστησες το forum το 93; Ή έτρεξες κανα πρόγραμμα για BBS και την είδες sysop;

Άσε που συμπέρανες ότι πριν 10 χρόνια εγώ ήμουν 10 χρονών.
Φαντάζομαι στην άλγεβρα ήσουν σκράπας ε; Λύνουμε σύστημα με 2 αγνώστους και μια εξίσωση;

Ακόμα δεν μας είπες όμως παππούλη πόσο χρονών είσαι  ::  Αν μη τι άλλο, να σου βρούμε καμια γιαγιάκα να κάνεις τρελίτσες και να σε παρακολουθούμε ως άλλοι Big Brothers από την wireless σύνδεσή σου!
Καλά κάνεις και δεν δίνεις τη MAC Address σου, κάτι ξέρεις εσύ πονηρούλη  ::

----------


## wiresounds

jason και Achille,
σαν να τράβηξε αρκετά αυτός ο troll-o-war.  ::  

Τι λέτε, δεν τα κόβεται τα post και να συνεχίστε αν θέλετε με pm ;
Δε νομίζω ότι μας αφορά όλους τους άλλους το troll-party σας.  ::

----------


## Achille

Γιατί το λες αυτό;
Όλους σας αφορά το θέμα.
Εσύ δεν φοβάσαι να δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου σε "ιδιώτες";;;

----------


## jason

> Γιατί το λες αυτό;
> Όλους σας αφορά το θέμα.
> Εσύ δεν φοβάσαι να δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου σε "ιδιώτες";;;


Αχιλλέα γουστάρω πολύ την συζήτηση που άρχισες!!!!!
 ::   ::  
Θα σταματήσω όμως εδώ, γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι ότι στεναχωρούμε κάποιους...

----------


## Achille

Οργάνωσε μια επιτόπια ψηφοφορία αν πρέπει να σταματήσεις η όχι  :: 
Εγώ ως γνωστός "φασίστας - hostmaster" δεν επηρρεάζομαι από αποτελέσματα ψηφοφοριών, οπότε μπορώ να συνεχίσω ακάθεκτος  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Προτείνω την δημιουργία μιας θεματικής περιοχής με την ονομασία *trollwars*, αλλά με ρύθμιση ώστε να μην ειδοποιούμαστε για νέα μηνύματα σ' αυτή, κ' επιλογή αν γίνεται σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να την παρακολουθεί.  ::  

Έτσι όποιος γουστάρει, θα λέει ότι σωστό ή χαζό εκεί. Να μην χαλάσουμε την θεματική περιοχή *"Γενική Συζήτηση".*  ::

----------


## jason

> Οργάνωσε μια επιτόπια ψηφοφορία αν πρέπει να σταματήσεις η όχι 
> Εγώ ως γνωστός "φασίστας - hostmaster" δεν επηρρεάζομαι από αποτελέσματα ψηφοφοριών, οπότε μπορώ να συνεχίσω ακάθεκτος


κάλά μιλάμε, από το στόμα μου το πήρες....μεσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι....
 ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> Ο magla κάνει και το routing ;


Routing; Ποιο routing;

Αφού δεν βγαίνουμε παρα έξω.. 

ΜΑ που θα πάει, δε θα βρεθεί ένας καλός άνθρωπος κοντά μας, με 2-3 interfaces  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

vegos
Θα βρεθεί, θα βρεθεί ! Και δες, αν μπορείς και την ταράτσα στην δουλειά σου γιατί την βλέπω πολύ καλά από την ταράτσα της δουλειάς μου και έχω κάμποσα interfaces φυλαγμένα ακριβώς για μια τέτοια περίπτωση.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, το link στην υπογραφή σου είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί κρύβεις το τάλαντον με τόσο μικρά γράμματα ;

----------


## takis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> Ο magla κάνει και το routing ;
> 
> 
> Routing; Ποιο routing;
> 
> Αφού δεν βγαίνουμε παρα έξω.. 
> 
> ΜΑ που θα πάει, δε θα βρεθεί ένας καλός άνθρωπος κοντά μας, με 2-3 interfaces


Για να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι  ::  ¨::::: http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=16925#16925

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vegos

> vegos
> Θα βρεθεί, θα βρεθεί ! Και δες, αν μπορείς και την ταράτσα στην δουλειά σου γιατί την βλέπω πολύ καλά από την ταράτσα της δουλειάς μου και έχω κάμποσα interfaces φυλαγμένα ακριβώς για μια τέτοια περίπτωση.


Την ταράτσα της δουλειάς μου την έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ.. Είναι όμως από αδύνατο, μέχρι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ αδύνατο.

Έχω όμως άλλη μια ταράτσα, στο άλλο γραφείο (Ομόνοια, 8ος), η οποία ίσως είναι πιο προσβάσιμη... Θέλει μελέτη...

By the way, στο γραφείο (α) έχω και παράθυρο...  ::  
Ακόμα, δεν έχω αξιωθεί να κάνω δοκιμή.. Πρέπει όμως! (ένα panelάκι κι ένα AP είναι ότι πρέπει...)





> Παρεμπιπτόντως, το link στην υπογραφή σου είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Γιατί κρύβεις το τάλαντον με τόσο μικρά γράμματα ;


Εεε, άμα δεν κουραστεί ο άλλος να το βρει, δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον.. ΧΕΧΕ

----------


## papashark

> Την ταράτσα της δουλειάς μου την έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ.. Είναι όμως από αδύνατο, μέχρι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ αδύνατο.


Γιατί βρε vego.....

Εκεί δεν θα την πειράξει κανείς, ούτε καν η ΕΕΤΤ, ούτε να ρωτήσουν δεν θα τολμήσουν, θα έχει "ασυλία" εκεί πάνω.

Άσε που έχει και μπροστά μπροστά στο κτύριο, ακριβώς στην μέση του και έτοιμο πολύ γερό και σταθερό ιστό !!!!

Ψέματα ψέματα, εκεί πρέπει να φτιάξεις hot spot, έστω και για αυτούς που είναι ακριβώς μπροστά.....

----------


## vegos

> Εκεί δεν θα την πειράξει κανείς, ούτε καν η ΕΕΤΤ, ούτε να ρωτήσουν δεν θα τολμήσουν, θα έχει "ασυλία" εκεί πάνω.


Πάντως να σου πω την αλήθεια, ΚΑΠΟΙΑ στιγμή πρέπει να το συζητήσουμε λίγο πιο σοβαρά, ίσως με το "αφεντικό" του γραφείου γενικότερα...

Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα, ρεύμα υπάρχει, λεφτά υπάρχουν (φαντάζομαι  :: ), bandwidth υπάρχει...

Για να το βάλω στα "υπ' όψιν"..  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

vegos,
Η δική μου ταράτσα βλέπει μάλλον το μέρος προς την ανηφορική λεωφόρο και τον κήπο, αλλά το ιδανικό θα ήταν να καταφέρεις την πρόσοψη ! Νομίζω στο γραφείο (α) έχετε κτίριο και σε άλλο σημείο της πλατείας, αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο.

----------


## nasos

> Αλλά για πες μας...στο ARPANET το έστησες το forum το 93; Ή έτρεξες κανα πρόγραμμα για BBS και την είδες sysop;


Εχεις μήπως κανένα πρόβλημα με τους ex-sysops;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nasos

> Έχε υπόψη σου όμως, ότι αν μια εταιρία είναι Ο.Ε. (ομόρυθμη) ποτέ δεν αναπτύσετε πολύ.
> Αντίθετα οι A.E. (ανώνυμες) πάνε καλά, γιατί δεν έχουν υπέυθυνο πρόσωπο. Και αν χρεωκοπήσουν, δεν πάει φυλακή ο ιδιοκτήτης τους.


Υποθέτω αυτά τα άκουσες στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς σου και όχι από κάποιον γνώστη του αντικειμένου.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
>  Έχε υπόψη σου όμως, ότι αν μια εταιρία είναι Ο.Ε. (ομόρυθμη) ποτέ δεν αναπτύσετε πολύ.
> Αντίθετα οι A.E. (ανώνυμες) πάνε καλά, γιατί δεν έχουν υπέυθυνο πρόσωπο. Και αν χρεωκοπήσουν, δεν πάει φυλακή ο ιδιοκτήτης τους.
> 
> 
> Υποθέτω αυτά τα άκουσες στο περίπτερο της γειτονιάς σου και όχι από κάποιον γνώστη του αντικειμένου.


Στο επαναλαμβάνω για να το καταλάβεις, γιατί αποκλείεται να κάνεις εσύ παρέα με τόσους περιπτεράδες ειδικούς στο θέμα με όσους κάνω εγώ. Επίσης ρώτα και το περιπτερά της δικίας σου γειτονιάς μπας και έχει άλλη άποψη...Και δεν επιμένω, αν θες άκου τον δικό σου περιπτερά, και όχι τους δικούς μου... δικό σου θέμα να θές να έχεις λάθος γνώμη.. ::  

Λοιπόν σε μια ομόρυθμη εταιρία, αν χρεοκοπήσει, ο υπέυθυνός της ευθύνεται με την προσωπική του περιουσία. Πάει το σπίτι, το αυτοκίνητό του κλπ.

Σε μια ανώνυμη εταιρία, αν χρεοκοπήσει, ο υπεύθυνός της (διευθύνων σύμβουλος) δεν ευθύνεται με την προσωπική του περιουσία. Θα κατασχεθούν όλα τα αντικείμενα της εταιρίας, αλλα το σπίτι του θα το γλυτώσει, και δεν θα πάει φυλακή για χρέη.

----------


## vegos

> Στο επαναλαμβάνω για να το καταλάβεις, γιατί αποκλείεται να κάνεις εσύ παρέα με τόσους περιπτεράδες ειδικούς στο θέμα με όσους κάνω εγώ. Επίσης ρώτα και το περιπτερά της δικίας σου γειτονιάς μπας και έχει άλλη άποψη...Και δεν επιμένω, αν θες άκου τον δικό σου περιπτερά, και όχι τους δικούς μου... δικό σου θέμα να θές να έχεις λάθος γνώμη..


Εγώ προτείνω να βάλουμε ένα poll, το οποίο θα λέει:

Ποιος θα πάει φυλακή άμα χρεωκοπήσει η ΟΕ;
1. Το "αφεντικό"
2. Ο Νάσος
3. Ο Jason
4. Όλοι οι παραπάνω
5. ΔΓ/ΔΑ/ΔΞ/Αβραμόπουλος (παλιά συνήθεια που δεν κόβεται εύκολα)

Εεε, τι λετε;

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille to Jason
> 
> Αλλά για πες μας...στο ARPANET το έστησες το forum το 93; Ή έτρεξες κανα πρόγραμμα για BBS και την είδες sysop;




To *ARPANET* mallon kapoios Ellhnas prepei na to eftiaxe...

pithanon na yphrxe kai ARPA_KOLLAnet...



btw - yphrxe kai zwh prin to WWW

htane kneis stin lista Hellas telh dekaetias tou 80?

email, telnet, newsgroups, ftp, gopher - to internet douleue poly kala, akoma kai xwris browsers kai HTTP
tote ekanes fingering, esthnes telnet servers kai alla endiaferonta
twra ola auta einai "security risks" - blah !!!!!!


http://www.greece.org/hellas/istoria-g.html

Listservers - 200+ kainourgia mail kathe mera, kai den yphrxe pouthena spam!!!
Ektos apo to "Karakoli" - pou afhse epoxh!!!

----------


## vegos

> htane kneis stin lista Hellas telh dekaetias tou 80?
> 
> email, telnet, newsgroups, ftp, gopher - to internet douleue poly kala, akoma kai xwris browsers kai HTTP
> tote ekanes fingering, esthnes telnet servers kai alla endiaferonta
> twra ola auta einai "security risks" - blah !!!!!!


Σάμπως, είχε και τίποτα άλλο να κάνεις; LOL.. 

Κάνα ftp, κάνα search στο archie, telnet και άντε, κάνα lynx προς το τέλος...

----------


## sdd

tote eimaste "community", oxi geeks

sthn Agglia molis pernagane apo ta Dec terminals sta PC...

----------


## Achille

> To *ARPANET* mallon kapoios Ellhnas prepei na to eftiaxe...
> 
> pithanon na yphrxe kai ARPA_KOLLAnet...


http://www.isoc.org/internet/history/brief.shtml

Διάβασε εκεί που λέει "Origins of the Internet"
Είσαι και πάλιουρας  ::

----------


## sdd

Sure - gia auto kai xerw oti to 1993 den yphrxe pleon

Metonomasthke se "Internet" to 1989/1990

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> To *ARPANET* mallon kapoios Ellhnas prepei na to eftiaxe...
> 
> pithanon na yphrxe kai ARPA_KOLLAnet...
> 
> 
> http://www.isoc.org/internet/history/brief.shtml
> 
> ...


Achille υπάρχει ένα τραγουδάκι στο στρατό που λέει:
"Ποντικαρά ποντικαρά, σήκωσε πάνω την ουρά, γιατί σηκώνει σκόνη, και τον παλίο λερώνει..."
το ξέρεις?  ::   :: 
(ελπίζω αυτό το post να μην γίνει λαβή σε κάποιους για να με κατηγορήσουν για απρεπή συμπεριφορά προς τον νέοπα Achille..εγώ ενα τραγουδάκι είπα μόνο!  ::   :: )




> Sure - gia auto kai xerw oti to 1993 den yphrxe pleon
> 
> Metonomasthke se "Intenet" to 1989/1990


σωστός..κάπου τότε μετονομάστηκε...

----------


## LowRider

Xm,

Exodas diavasei 6 selides (parakalo!) se afto to thread mono aporia boro na nioso gia to oti kapia paidia mu protinan (filika pada) na min asxolumai me ton jason. 

Tespa, na protino kai ego me tin seira mou na min tu dinete kai poli simasia, akri den vgenei kai mono se eknevrismo kataligei i fasi.

Filika,
 ::

----------


## jason

> Xm,
> 
> Exodas diavasei 6 selides (parakalo!) se afto to thread mono aporia boro na nioso gia to oti kapia paidia mu protinan (filika pada) na min asxolumai me ton jason. 
> 
> Tespa, na protino kai ego me tin seira mou na min tu dinete kai poli simasia, akri den vgenei kai mono se eknevrismo kataligei i fasi.
> 
> Filika,


ακριβώς την ίδια συμβουλή θα σου έδινα και εγώ!!!
Το jason troll προκαλεί βραχυκυκλώματα στον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο.

Ξέρεις...μεγάλη τάση με μικρή αντίσταση μας δίνει μεγάλο ρεύμα !
Το ρεύμα φαίνεται και από την ακροαματικότητα. 

Αν γνωρίζεις την αντίσταση του εγκεφάλου σου, μπορείς να βρείς την τάση που δέχτηκες..
Ελπίζω να μην ήταν πάνω απο 220...  ::  

Γιαυτό επαναλαμβάνω:
Προσοχή στο jason troll. Μην παίζετε με τα κανάλια! τζιζ! 
Δεν με βλέπετε εμένα πως κατάντησα εξαιτίας του? 
ούτε κόμβο δεν έχω πιά, μου πήραν την κεραία μου!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

egw pantws pou exw arxisei na sympathw to jasson trol??
Katabathos den einai kai poly kako!
(kati se kaligkatzaraki isws?)

----------

